# Beginner starting off on Specialized Allez elite



## Tx26257 (May 26, 2012)

Ok I started Mountian biking 6 months ago. I choose this route for a few reasons. First and foremost was to go riding with my 17 year old who does not believe on anything outside offroad. My thoughts where that well mountain bike can go on the tails my son loves and allow me to exercise and spend time with him and ride on the road just for myself. So after test driving mountain bikes we settled on Giant Talon 1 and upgraded the shocks. I have now decided to also have a road bike. So I started with the Giant defy 2 and then the Trek 1.5. Lastly I tried a Speciallized Allez Elite and really liked the fell. I know it's a entry level bike but heck so am I. I put down some money and wil pick it up in two weeks. I grab it on sell "at least in this area" for 1099.00. Just thought I run this by you guys to see what your thoughts. I'm having them add clipless spd pedals "my first entry into clipless". I went with a stiff mountain bike shoe so I could share it with my mountain bike.

So what do you guys think


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

At least in my area that's a pretty standard discount, but if you like the bike (I do), it fits well and you like the shop, I think ya done good. For the reason you mentioned, going with SPD's makes complete sense.

The only other thing I'd suggest is that you buy your son a road bike as well, so he can share those good times with you. Then again, that's easy for me to say because it's not my money!!


----------



## Tx26257 (May 26, 2012)

I really love to get him one. Just he is so into mountain biking but will talk him into it. 

Yes the bike shop is great. Really worked with on fit and knowledge and even pushed me to go on a 1 hour bike ride to be sure. In the area here most of the stores carrying the bike are selling any where from 1199 to 1300 so I was happy and I want the shop to make enough money to stay and be happy they are.

pj352 thank you so much for chiming in and sharing your wisdom


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tx26257 said:


> I really love to get him one. Just he is so into mountain biking but will talk him into it.
> 
> Yes the bike shop is great. Really worked with on fit and knowledge and even pushed me to go on a 1 hour bike ride to be sure. In the area here most of the stores carrying the bike are selling any where from 1199 to 1300 so I was happy and I want the shop to make enough money to stay and be happy they are.
> 
> pj352 thank you so much for chiming in and sharing your wisdom


Sounds like a top rate bike shop, and I agree that they deserved to make some money.

We have a one man shop in my area where the owner used to build (and sell) steel frames. The guy's a wealth of knowledge and just plain interesting to talk with, so I find reasons to visit there every so often and buy some things.

I was joking about getting your son a bike. I live by the different strokes for different folks motto, so if he'd rather ride off road, that's what he should do, because he's more apt to stay with it for the sheer fun of it.


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

I recently got an Allez Elite for my "first" road bike back after too long away. I've got a few hundred miles on it and I love it.


----------



## Tx26257 (May 26, 2012)

Glad to hear that findtheriver. I bet I will love it to


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

congrats on getting into road cycling, enjoy yer bike and ride her hard, put some miles in her yeah.....


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

Tx26257 said:


> Glad to hear that findtheriver. I bet I will love it to


It's a fun ride. I lucked-out with mine. I happened upon a shop that had a 2011 on sale for just under a grand, but they only had a 61 (which is what I needed). Since I'm just getting back into cycling, I was all set to get the "Sport" and just put my time in and upgrade components as I went along. Finding this "Elite", with the Tiagra components and the E5 frame for only about $200 more than I was going to spend was just too good of a deal to pass up. Someone was looking out for me on that day.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Solid bike and will serve you well for years.


----------



## Anura (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats on your choice. Good health and a good bike will keep you entertained and motivated for years to come...


----------



## Tx26257 (May 26, 2012)

thanks guys for your insights


----------



## BobGnarly (May 1, 2012)

I just got my allez elite compact about 2 months ago as my first road bike. What an amazing bike! So fast and race oriented I love it and i'm sure you will as well :thumbsup:


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Be careful with getting a stiff MTB shoe. The stiffness is great for power transfer...

but when you're on the trails, and you're forced to hike your bike up a trail.... it can work against you hiking up that trail.


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

I came from a dirtbike and mountain bike background. 
I got my first road bike in 2009. I still ride the same bike, a Specialized Allez. I have several thousand miles on the bike and unless Specialized wants to donate an SL4 or Venge to me, then I am going to be sticking with the Allez for a while. I have zero qualms with that. =)


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Great choice, and it's a bike that can grow with you. 2012 model with 10 speed Tiagra? You should get years of service out of that. Maybe in a year or so you can splurge on better rims. 95% of folks don't need anything better than the latest Tiagra group.


----------



## strohman (Apr 7, 2006)

I bought my Allez Elite in 2006 and it has been a great bike. I did eventually upgrade the wheels and the seat, but everything else is stock. It is an excellent bike for the money and you will definitely get plenty of years of great riding out of it!


----------



## Tx26257 (May 26, 2012)

I got the bike today clipped in amd had a great ride really long the bike


----------



## Tx26257 (May 26, 2012)

What's a decent bicycling computer with cadence


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm on a 2010 Allez and have just over time upgraded all the components on the bike. I think I have put about $3,500.00 into it all over time and just this past month have replaced the 2cd new wheel set for it, I ride lots I almost feel like todays' Allez is just yesterdays' Tarmac.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tx26257 said:


> What's a decent bicycling computer with cadence


Depending on your budget, here are two choices. They're similar in function and (IME) very reliable. 
CatEye Astrale 8 Bike Computer - Cyclocomputers

CatEye Strada Double Wireless Bike Computer - Cyclocomputers


----------

